# Pearson Countess 44



## DonofPaw (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello I'm looking at some relatively cheap boats which would be large enough for a couple to live aboard, and sturdy enough to do some long range cruising on. Can anyone tell me about the Countess? I can't seem to find much information as they only had a production line of 58 boats. The general impression I get is that they were built strong and heavy and capable of long term cruising but the engines and electrical systems are worn out if they haven't been updated. Any information anyone could give me would be fantastic.

Thanks
Don

I would also love to hear about some equivalent boats.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

You're out of my league with that ship and I don't have first-hand knowledge but I can direct you to the Pearson forum here . . .

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/pearson/

The "official" Countess website
index

. . . and also say that the Pearson line is solid whether Alberg or Shaw was the designer.

Here's a link to the original Countess sales brochure:
Countess


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Alden designed, bullet proof hull, definitely dated in it's styling and rather spartan inside compared to modern boats. Lot's of room, and I have heard they sail beautifully. You could do a lot worse.

Good luck, John


----------



## ne57301 (Mar 7, 2000)

Don't miss the Pearson 424.

These folks have had this Countess quite a while and have done extensive customizations. They might chat with you. http://www.womenundersail.com/WUS.pdf


----------

